# Corsair SPEC-04 build



## rakesh_sharma23 (Dec 22, 2017)

PC build inside a budget tempered glass case the Corsair SPEC-04. 
Everything is good in this case except one thing, personally I feel the front panel should be on the tempered glass side.




















































Hope you like the build. 


System Spec :
i7-8700K 
AORUS Z370 Ultra Gaming
Corsair LPX 2 x 8GB 3600MHz
AORUS RX 570 4G
Corsair GTX H100i
Corsair RM650x
Corsair Force GT 240GB SSD
Seagate 2TB Firecuda SSHD

Thanks


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 22, 2017)

rakesh_sharma23 said:


> personally I feel the front panel should be on the tempered glass side.



what do you mean? looks good like it is to me


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Dec 22, 2017)

BarbaricSoul said:


> what do you mean? looks good like it is to me


By front panel I mean the power switch. USB port front audio port , activity LEDs.

With tempered glass side facing me.. accessing the power switch and USB port is bit difficult


----------

